# Lights for predators FOWLR 260 gal tank



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for LED lights for 260 gal predators FOWLR tank (24x30x84). I'd like the set to be connected to the back on the canopy (L-shape connector) and to be programmed with the different modes.

Thanks


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I can get you a price tomorrow


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Another potential sale? Still not worth the annual vendor dues?

Just stating the obvious...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, the horse is dead, why are you still beating it? Abner asked for help and I helped him, that made him and his boss very happy, he had a tank and stand with a siphon overflow in a box, that’s it, and as you saw, No One Else Offered to Help Him at all, not even yourself, we drilled the tank and installed an internal overflow and sump, pump etc in time for his bosses party a couple weeks ago. This shows me that the Admin of this forum made a Brilliant decision to ask me to post in the general marketplace without paying a fee, I help people and my services are unique, and that’s what the forum is about, helping people. Since I don’t pay a fee, I also do not get any of the other services that sponsoring vendors get. I type slowly with one finger, if I had to pay I would not find it worth it, I dislike typing more than you can possibly imagine, Facebook and Kijiji are a lot easier for me to use and they are free, I am really curious as to what your motivations are though, as you have put a lot of effort into your posts to me about something that I am trying to figure out why you even care about


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not alot of effort to question the obvious optics and logic demonstrated.

I am glad that you were able to help Abner and was in no way questioning your aptitude for the task at hand.

As for me helping...tough to do that when I have been 3,500km away as of last July and I'm sure that travel expenses will not be in their budget...but it's not about me. Your responses to being taken to task on this matter and the issue of having to type is not very strong nor logical arguement.

Disliking typing as a form of communication in this day and age and free advertising on online classifieds, social media venues, YouTube and I'm sure you have a smartphone and there is a voice to text option...sry to point out the obvious yet again.

To paraphrase that you don't get any of the services that the vendors get. 

I was in the aquarium design/installation/management field. So you are saying that even at a reduced vendor rate for a service company of let's say for example, $300 per year ($25 per month). Are you saying that that you haven't made sales/service contracts/one offs that will offset the expenditure? 

I'm not singling you out Carl, I'm just pointing out the obvious.

As to beating a dead horse...the horse is dead n, ow and the vultures have descended.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

You have not explained your motivations


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

My motivation?

I've left a lucrative aquarium business in Toronto but got tired of 24/7 and working in isolation for the past 18 years. I now lead a team of 10 engineers on multi $100M projects and have been ahead of schedule with the support of the awesome people that I work with. 

I care about what I do, my team, the projects at hand and our clients. In my 6 months working here, I've been taken to task by the office manager and cleared my ass 4 times in a period of 60days.

My passion and soul will always be in the aspects aquarium trade and the people within and will speak up only to make things better for all.

If you don't see it as someone pointing out your contradictions of the value of vendor dues, even from the standpoint of such a measly, tax deductible monthly sum, you should stop now is deflecting the issue and reflect on what was said.

I will take responsibility of the antagonistic tone of my first reply on this thread and hope that you have supplied the equipment to the OP. You continuing solicitation still does not satisfy the your answer, in your words, "if I had to pay vendor dues it is not worth it." So I called you out on that.

A known business soliciting and not paying vendor dues...if the admins/owner can't see that as a problem with retaining paying vendors which will affect attracting vendors and you don't find paying vendor dues, even reduced for a service company as in my last reply, worth it to solicit business on GTAA...well...if you or anyone does not see this as problematic then keep the blinders and earmuffs on!

Help, give advice, give direction, recommendations, give back to the community. When someone refers you for product/service or whomever you are assisting solicits for your product/service, awesome!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Ok, why did you run your business in isolation, I run mine with huge circles of friends and relationships? Next you move to big important job, why should that mean anything to me? Why would the forum and I have to do as you say? As for the help advice etc, I do all that. You say things like, if you can’t type then I should use voice to text, I don’t know how and I don’t want to know how, I don’t tell others how to live, and I still don’t know why you think i need to listen to you telling me what to do, seems a bit controlling


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Then you have completely missed the point and our respective present and past profession is irrelevant to the discussion. 

I'm not controlling anyone/anything. If you find me or anyone identifying contrary activity to statements and illogical points, etc, uncomfortable...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

So, what is the purpose of you being mean to me without any benefits to anyone? I still cannot figure out why it’s any of your business. Are you taking blue pills? 

I noticed that you edited your post to take out the blue pills you had refered too, why was that?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The blue pills were a Matrix reference and edited to stay on point.

Mean to you...Carl, you are a grown man that owns and operates a successful business for decades.

Again, to quote your words, "if I had to pay, it's not worth it."

I am taking your words to task. Stay on topic and stop deflecting the issue.

I've broken down an example of a vendor annual dues to monthly and I will repeat again to save you the trouble of finding it:

Ie. $300 per year or $25 per month that a business can write off as an expense.

You are telling all of us that the generated sales through contacts from GTAA in the past year has not generated at least a net of $300.

You have started that you are a special case as a unique business, let's not get into volume and margins of a service company vs brick and mortar store, that you should be exempt from paying vendor dues?

To help you stay on point, as a business, how is $300/year and I'm sure that they will allow monthly payments of $25/month lump sum, is such a hardship to pay the owners of GTAA where you have solicited and generated sales of product/service?

If the forum owners are trying to monetize GTAA to offset some costs of running it with paying vendors, attracting new and retaining current vendors will prove problematic and will most likely shut GTAA down. 

How am I being mean to by taking your statements to task from a fiscal standpoint? Are you not able to take ownership of your words that are contrary to your soliciting conduct?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Why do I have to do what you say?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

OK...clearly you do not have any comprehension of what is going on.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

No I don’t understand, please just leave me alone, why are you trying to make my life a living hell, I am doing a favour by posting because the admin asked me to, and you just keep bullying me over and over, for no reason, I tried to answer your questions, but you just seem fixated on how you think I should pay, I do not know you and I don’t care too, and for the last time, I don’t see how this is any of your business


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Why are you getting personal as clearly the issue isnt. 

Just stating the obvious and not once have you considered with ANY logical construct that it would to be fair to THE PAYING VENDORS.

Why is it my business? I've done business with many of the paying sponsors. You made it my business by taking your statement to task and yet you have not in any way, from a fiscal/business standpoint presented a logical rebute to my query.

Please Carl, can you not support your statement of "if I have to pay it would not be worth it because it’s way too much typing" where anyone with any business acumen will support your statement from a business standpoint?


----------

